# ReefQuarium.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

As many of you may or may not know. I spent the majority of this past Saturday, December 8th, helping another LFS with their "Anniversary Sale". After the chaos reached its climax and the throngs of people dwindled; I needed some time to decompress and relax. A "normal" person would go out for tea/coffee/pint. Some would go for a walk or even to work out. I did NONE of those things. Instead; I took a break from the madness and went to visit "Original Ken" at ReefQuarium (and a few other LFS). It had been a long while since I went to visit and chat with Ken.

Not surprisingly; his 2 main Displays were instantly soothing to the soul. One Display is LPS dominant while the other Display is SPS dominant. Both were equally impressive. I spent some time catching up with Ken and the majority of the time just staring.

It's worth mentioning that he currently has some of the most colourful (pink and purple) Stylophora and Pocillopora I have seen in a very long time. Yes, he has frags available from the mother colonies. 

Enclosed are pics....taken with my phone. Deal with it  Enjoy.

P.S. - The Chalice and Hammers are already sold to long standing clients.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Impressive. I want a frag.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Done!  I'll be in touch.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

located please!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

East of Woodbine and HWY#7, Behind 1st Markham Place.

21 Fairburn Dr #10, Markham, ON L6G 0A5, Canada

www.reefquarium.com

*NOTE: Ken doesn't keep any 'normal' opening hours. It is best to call ahead of time. Your best bet is after 12 noon on most days.  Good luck.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Red


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually if his store is closed and you call him, he won't answer, so this is a hint.

I find that on week days, you better go at least after 1 pm as he mainly performs his tank maintenance service for his clients in the morning.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Went this morning around 11 am - closed. I will try again in the future in the pm.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried few times during a weekdays after 2 and it was always close. I just was in the area and it was not a problem
Probably, better to call before

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose he is not very interested in walk in business otherwise, any store will have fix opening hours


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Taipan, where you the guy that was sitting in the chair chatting to ken before he closed? Lol if you were I was the Asian kid that came in asking him about the torch he had for an longing time on hold  

Personally love going to ken's place too. I love getting coral from there. They 're healthy and have great colour.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It's possible. I may have been. I'm usually found on a chair or couch at various LFS . 

Incidentally.....rumour has it he has some nice orange and gold euphyllia coming in at the end of this week - ready for sale Friday if I'm not mistaken. 

Good Hunting.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

taipan said:


> it's possible. I may have been. I'm usually found on a chair or couch at various lfs .
> 
> Incidentally.....rumour has it he has some nice orange and gold euphyllia coming in at the end of this week - ready for sale friday if i'm not mistaken.
> 
> Good hunting.


im there friday then! Loll


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Mind is Blown.....BRANCHING ORANGE/GOLD Hammers and Octospawn!*

Confirmed. Tucked away in a little corner past 1st Markham Place Mall......there lies a small LFS that currently has what I consider to be True BRANCHING Orange and Gold Hammer Coral and OctoSpawn. Not frogspawn, but octospawn. Regardless; branching Orange and Gold varieties of Frogspawn or Octospawn are impressive (at least for me).

There are a handful of colonies - but fear not for those that think they will be left out. There are an assortment of affordable frags available too.

The colours of the hammer are true Orange and Gold (ie. You don't have to wonder if it's bleached or whether it's a 'bright brown' )

The Octospawn have Orange/Gold tips with a distinct bright green stripe that runs down the stalks. 

There are also a few select small wall hammer colonies that are a unique green/teal in colour. Source: Bali Indo......and one of "Original Ken's" many secrets.

I asked Ken before I posted. Colonies range from $65-$125  Frags are $35+

I have pictures.....but again; taken with a camera phone. Deal with it.

P.S. - I've CONFIRMED with him.....he'll be OPEN at 1:30pm tomorrow, Friday. Don't shoot the messenger if he's late. D'oh!

Good Hunting! Cheers.

Euphyllia Paraancora

Euphyllia Paradivisa


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Got one today  paid and on hold muhahaha


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's great. Nice to know I'm not making stuff up as I go along


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks foe the heads up though! Love going to ken's place too  where you there at ken's place tonight also? Around 630?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

There was a nice gathering at Original Ken's today. Just missed KeithT and bumped into Dane. 

F.Y.I. - Branching Orange Hammers and Branching Orange Frogspawn are back in stock. Colonies....not frags. Also....the stalks on these varieties are narrow (baby finger like) and not the thicker stalk variety.
Also.....some nice frags of the fuzzy stick variety as well 

Let's just say Ken will open at 1pm tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't know how these shops survive. I tried paying a visit a couple of times during sane business hours ... After 1 pm and was never there. When we did connect finally he never bothered to call me back like he said he would. Nice enuf a guy but I will take my business elsewhere with customer service like that.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Just popped by this place and its a really nice setup. The owner is super friendly.

The soft coral tank is probably one of the best I've seen. Just goes to show you don't need to have a SPS tank to have a beautiful tank. Owner told me the leather coral in there is 12-14 years old - its a monster. The white Kenya trees are really unique. 

But what got my wallet open were the 2 colonies of pink and pink/purple stylophora and the mature yellow mille colony he has in the SPS display tank. Very nice colourful additions.

Definitely worth a trip especially if you are going to SUM.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I know that leather has been there that long! It was in the tank when his store was on Woodbine & 14th ave.

I should go see it now! Been a few years


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

IMG_1701a


IMG_1700a


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

noy said:


> Owner told me the leather coral in there is 12-14 years old - its a monster.


I remember that leather when Ken had his first shop in the Brimley/Sheppard area.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

noy said:


> IMG_1701a
> 
> 
> IMG_1700a


What kind of SPS is this? Does it look a bit bleached?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

stylophora

It is a bit bleached. Its a brand new frag. It should have a rich dense pink coloration. Probably going to have to move it a few times to get right lighting level.


----------

